# Conch Fishing in NJ



## BillHoo

I saw an episode of Bizarre Foods America with Andrew Zimmern. In that episode he was in South Jersey where he was visting a conch processing factory that cans them and sells them as Scungilli.

Made me wonder "Where in NJ do people harvest conch? Is there is a license and bag limit for recreational fishing? Bait? Traps?


----------



## fishhead

People used to get them over at Cape Henlopen, but I don't think it's allowed any more. Never heard them being harvested in NJ, but maybe on the bayside?


----------



## RocknReds

fishhead said:


> People used to get them over at Cape Henlopen, but I don't think it's allowed any more. Never heard them being harvested in NJ, but maybe on the bayside?


They trap them in conch pots on the bottom of the ocean and bring them in to be shucked. They go for smooth ones - not the knobby ones mostly found on the beaches. The knobby ones foul up the shucking machines.


----------



## BillHoo

RocknReds said:


> They trap them in conch pots on the bottom of the ocean and bring them in to be shucked. They go for smooth ones - not the knobby ones mostly found on the beaches. The knobby ones foul up the shucking machines.


But the knobby ones are the sweetest conch!


----------

